# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  5 thói quen sống thông minh giúp bạn làm được những điều bạn muốn

## tranthinguyen1093

Những thói quen tốt giúp thay đổi cuộc đời bạn theo hướng tích cực.


Đưa ra ý tưởng và thực hiện các ý tưởng đó không phải là điều thuộc về trực giác của tất cả mọi người. Và yếu tố quan trọng tách biệt người thành công so với những người còn lại đó chính là khả năng và ý chí biến mọi thứ thành hiện thực cũng như hoàn thành chúng một cách tốt nhất có thể.

Tuy nhiên, yếu tố trên không phải là thói quen duy nhất chỉ rõ sự khác biệt giữa kẻ thắng và kẻ bại, thay vào đó là vô số những hành vi lặp đi lặp lại được thực hiện một cách nhất quán góp phần hỗ trợ cho việc đạt được một mục tiêu lớn hơn mà chỉ có những người thành công mới kiên trì tạo dựng. Người có tư duy tiêu cực, không nỗ lực hết mình, bảo thủ với các thói quen xấu thì không thể nào đạt được chúng.

Xem thêm: *60 bước đi nhỏ trong vòng 100 ngày giúp cải thiện cuộc sống của bạn*

Sự kiên định (Consistency) là điều cốt lõi. Bạn không thể nào trở nên mạnh hơn hay nhanh hơn chỉ bằng những "cuộc dạo chơi tùy hứng" tới phòng tập gym được. Bạn cần phải tích lũy và cố gắng hết sức mình như bất cứ thứ gì khác mà bạn muốn mình trở nên tốt hơn. Phát triển kỹ năng mềm cũng vậy.

*1. Giữ lời hứa với bản thân*




Khi đưa ra lời hứa với người khác thì cơ hội nằm ở việc bạn phải giữ lời hứa. Bởi vì, lúc này, uy tín cá nhân và mối quan hệ của hai người đối mặt với cùng một rủi ro. Nếu những gì đã nói ra không thành hiện thực thì họ cũng sẽ mất lòng tin vào bạn và không còn muốn hợp tác với bạn nữa.

Tuy nhiên, điều cần nhấn mạnh ở đây là bạn cũng cần *giữ lời hứa với chính mình*, bởi không có gì dễ dàng hơn khi thất hứa với bản thân hơn là với những người khác. Chỉ khi nào mỗi người có niềm tin rằng mình sẽ đạt được thành công hoặc hoàn thành được một nhiệm vụ thì khi đó, tính cách tốt đẹp mới được hình thành.

Nếu muốn trở thành người không thể bị đánh bại thì ngay từ bây giờ, hãy cam kết với bản thân rằng sẽ nỗ lực để biến tất cả những gì đã lên kế hoạch thành hiện thực.

*2. Ghi lại ý tưởng của bạn ngay lập tức*


Những ý tưởng tốt thường xuất hiện thoáng qua trong đầu và không có gì tệ hơn khi cố gắng nhớ lại nó một cách vô vọng chỉ vì bạn đã lưu trữ nó trong một "kho chứa" tinh thần – cái được biết đến với tên gọi "trí nhớ".

Bất cứ lúc nào có một ý tưởng gì đó nảy lên trong đầu, hãy *ghi ra giấy* (hoặc note vào các ứng dụng ghi chú trên điện thoại) ngay lập tức. Đừng phụ thuộc vào trí nhớ vì bạn chẳng thể nào đảm bảo rằng bất cứ lúc nào bạn cũng có thể "lôi" được thứ mình cần ra khỏi hỗn hợp gồm vô số thứ "tạp nham' trong đầu đâu.

*3. Đừng quá xem trọng bản thân*


Có một câu châm ngôn cổ rằng: _"Nếu bạn không quá xem trọng mình thì cũng sẽ không có ai như vậy"_. Tuy nhiên, điều đáng tiếc là con người thường thích thể hiện cá tính bản thân (dù chỉ một chút) trước những người mà họ cho rằng quá nhàm chán hoặc chẳng có giá trị gì cả. Họ quá yêu bản thân mình, nói về mình như một vĩ nhân và luôn thể hiện "cái tôi" ra trước công chúng như là lời khẳng định rằng họ xứng đáng được làm như vậy.



Mỗi chúng ta cần học cách yêu chính mình, yêu con người mình và phải chăm sóc nó thường xuyên. Tuy nhiên, điều này không có nghĩa chúng ta cần hạ thấp giá trị của người khác để đẩy bản thân lên trên tất cả. Đôi khi, biết khiêm tốn, nhún nhường, khen ngợi thành quả của mọi người xung quanh và lan tỏa tình yêu thương sẽ giúp bạn có được nhiều niềm vui và hạnh phúc trong cuộc sống.

*4. Rèn luyện bản thân mỗi ngày*


Những sự lựa chọn của bạn sẽ quyết định bạn sẽ là ai ngày hôm nay và trong tương lai, bạn sẽ thành người như thế nào. Tuy nhiên, không phải lúc nào muốn cũng sẽ được. Mọi thứ cần thời gian và bạn cần cố gắng từ những bước nhỏ.

*5. Sống ngay thẳng*


Khi khen ai đó, hãy khen thật lòng. Khi muốn chỉ trích ai đó, hãy đảm bảo rằng họ mắc lỗi và lời phê bình của bạn phải có tính xây dựng. Đừng sử dụng lời lẽ tu từ hay trách móc có thể khiến họ tổn thương và chỉ có lợi cho chính bạn.

----------

